# E60 Ground Clearance



## RadioWave (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's a simple question: Does anyone know the ground clearance of an E60 530i with Sport Package? I'm getting a driveway redone and want to do some math to make sure the car will clear a high spot. MSN, edmunds and the driver's manual don't list the clearance. Thanks!

Paul


----------

